# Xbox 360 as a DVD player



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I use my 360 as my primary DVD player. I have the VGA cable so It upconverts to 720p which is the native res of my Sanyo Z5. Would I see a significant upgrade in picture quality with say a new OPPO or is the 360 a decent DVD player?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Instal,

The only thing I can tell you is the Oppo does a good job upconverting. I don't own a 360 so I cannot comment on it.

mech


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

I dont think you are going to notice any difference between the two.


----------

